# Deleted a user & lost iPhoto library.



## Slackjaw (Jan 14, 2011)

Mac Mini 166Ghz 2Gig ram OS 10.6.4

In nutshell… that's about it.

Deleted a user and apparently all the photo's in the shared iPhoto library.

Took a bit of figuring to set up the "shared" folder with iPhoto & the library but the mini started to bog down a bit to much with the fast switching and new user so I deleted the new user.

After a reboot iphoto cannot find the library. Interestingly the "Event" placeholders, I'll call them…are still there. eg. "Dinner 04" No key photo and nothing inside.

I've been using a Mac for about a year but have never had to go diving this far into the workings of it all.

I knew my way around THAT OTHER OS  very well so I'm not afeared to go diggin' but I'd rather not. 

Old and slow here requesting guidance. 

Slackjaw


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Unless you did something out of the ordinary when deleting the user, look in /Users for a directory called 'Deleted Users' in which, with any luck, there will be a .dmg (disk image) file with the name of the deleted user. Mount the disk image and see if you can recover your iPhoto library.


----------



## Slackjaw (Jan 14, 2011)

_*Unless you did something out of the ordinary*_ 

Yes.... that may well be the case.

I said 'no' to something like do you want to make an image of this user before deleting? This will require 2Gig of space.

After as reboot couldn't help but notice 25gig of free space on the HD. That was my first clue something was amiss. 

I'll let you know when I stop bashing my head. =)

Thanks.


----------



## Slackjaw (Jan 14, 2011)

Hmmm. Replied to this earlier but 'moderator' will review. but now this gets through. Confused.

I got a step closer but have now taken 2 steps back.

Clicked on photo's in iphoto's and , iLife 09, btw --- and all photo's seem to be there all separated as individual events but still nothing under 'Events' that was the step forward.

Reinstalled iPhoto and it simply crashes before it gets going. 

Just too many hitches and glitches. Think I'll do a complete format and reinstall of X and get it over with.

Not fun but what r u gonna do. -_Q


----------



## Slackjaw (Jan 14, 2011)

Seems it's not entirely my slackjaw state of mind. I _was_going to upgrade to iphoto 11 but that may not be the wisest move at this point.

The 'Events' _seem_ to have all relevant photo's but there's no thumbnail. I guess it's a sit and wait game.

Anyway you might find the threads here interesting.

Apple - Support - Discussions - iPhoto '11 messes up events and ...


----------

